# Pls. bring back New Posts w/out logging in



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Please bring back the ability to view New Posts without logging into TCF. When I'm logged in, New Posts is cluttered with Happy Hour General Chit-Chat, which I'm not very interested in seeing. The new setup also prevents anyone who's not registered and logged in from searching TCF.

The URL for New Posts is http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

Sorry to say this was done for the searching by guests and now some spidering software was overloading the system. Seeing the VIEW NEW POSTS is actually a search that is run, you need to be logged in to use it. Seeing you are a member, this should not be an issue unless you logout each time and do not use the cookie function to auto log you in upon return. 

Whats the sayings..."Membership has it's privileges." The good news is you are a member!

Thanks


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation! I feared the change wasn't just an oversight.

Does anyone know how I can craft one URL to return only the new posts in _multiple_ forums (while I'm logged in)? I can do something like:

```
www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=getnew&f=3
```
 to get the new posts in one forum, but can't figure out the trick for multiple forums. I specifically don't want General Chit-Chat, but am primarily interested in f=3, f=31, and f=51.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

You can do it... by excluding:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?exclude=5,45,39&do=getnew

That excludes Happy Hour (forum 5,) Fun House (forum 45,) and the TC Meets (forum 39.) Just keep adding the forums you want to EXCLUDE and you're in business.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

...and this link will do a search for "New Posts" in just the three forums you requested.
Coffee House (forum 3,) Now Playing (forum 31) and Series 3 (forum 51):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...2,25,8,5,45,39,15,20,49,52,23,37,50&do=getnew

If any new forums are added you'll have to add it's forumID to the "exclude" list.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Fofer! That's well above and beyond... I hope that your replies, especially the latter, didn't require too much research.


----------

